# [OFF]Pas de support Linux (streaming du Conseil de l'UE)

## yoyo

Voila un extrait d'une news que vous trouverez ici : Pas de support pour Linux pour le streaming du Conseil de lUE.

 *Toolinux wrote:*   

> Etonnante information publiée ce matin par Génération NT : Linux serait, pour des raisons "légales" persona non grata sur les serveurs de streaming du Conseil de lUnion Européenne. Deux systèmes seraient dès lors considérés comme "légaux" : Mac OS X et bien entendu Windows.
> 
> Mention spéciale à ladresse des utilisateurs de Linux dans la FAQ officielle : "Le service média "streaming" du Conseil de lUnion européenne en direct peut être visionné sur les plates-formes Microsoft Windows et Macintosh. Nous ne pouvons légalement pas supporter Linux. Donc la réponse est : pas de support pour Linux."

 

No comment ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sur la page se trouve un lien menant sur une autre page qui renvoie vers une pétition en ligne.

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## Mickael

Une explication sur ceci : "Nous ne pouvons légalement pas supporter Linux" !!!!!!!! oui, non peut-être?

C'est fait j'ai signé, je suis sur le cul!

----------

## Enlight

Alors la logique telle que je l'ai comprise :

La plupart des gens utilisant WMP, on va "optimiser" (mouarf) pour WMP enb streamant en .wmv

Pour lire les .wmv les linuxiens ont besoin des win32codecs (ah bon?)

Les win32codecs ne sont pas légaux dans certains pays de l'UE

donc on ne peut pas fournir de support (mode opératoire pour se connecter) au linuxiens, et au passage ont les fait passer pour des gens vivant dans l'illégalité.

----------

## yoyo

Ben a priori et d'après ce qu'on me souffle à l'oreille sur irc, le support des win32codecs n'est pas légal dans certains pays de l'UE   :Arrow:  linux ne peut être légalement supporté par l'UE.

Pour une entité ayant contraint M$ à fournir une version de windows sans média player ça me fait rire (jaune).

EDIT : grilled

----------

## Mickael

Hep!!! depuis le summer of code de google je ne sais plus quel codec lit les formats de windows, je crois que c'est ffmpeg mais je n'en suis pas sûr..

----------

## Enlight

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Hep!!! depuis le summer of code de google je ne sais plus quel codec lit les format de windows, je crois que c'est ffmpeg mais je n'en suis pas sûr..

 

oui et mplayer intégre sa version de ffmpeg avec ce support également, d'où mon (ah bon?)

----------

## Temet

Faut arrêter, ca passe dans xine, mplayer, vlc ... et donc dans tout browser avec le plugin.

Sérieux, vous voulez quoi comme format de streaming???

C'est vraiment un truc de barbus intégristes là.

Yoyo, tu devrais lire les commentaires de l'article sur PCINpact  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Pour l'histoire des win32codecs, il me semble que c'est tout simplement illégal au regard de la GPL puisqu'il s'agit d'utiliser du code non libre dans un programme GPL, la même chose pour les drivers proprio et co. pour le kernel linux

EDIT : a voté !

----------

## Magic Banana

Toujours est-il que le conseil européen devrait utliser des formats ouverts !

C'est pourtant pas très compliqué... Wikipedia liste déjà trois serveurs libres gérant le streaming en Theora.

Il sufft ensuite de recommender vlc comme lecteur (qui fonctionne sur GNU/Linux, Microsoft Windows, Mac OS X, BeOS, BSD, Windows CE et Solaris). Il lit le Theora de base.

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Faut arrêter, ca passe dans xine, mplayer, vlc ... et donc dans tout browser avec le plugin.
> 
> Sérieux, vous voulez quoi comme format de streaming???

 

On veut un format intéropérable. Tu peux me garantir que je peux lire le wmv sur n'importe quelle plateforme ? Et que je pourrai le lire quand le format wmv évoluera ? Et quand il sera DRMisé ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Histoire d'en rajouter une couche, vous avez lu que le premier décret d'application de la loi DADVSI vient d'être publié ?

Si vous continuez à lire des DVD avec VLC (ou mplayer ou xine ou...), vous risquez maintenant 750 d'amende.  :Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

+1 geekounet.

le wmv c'est pas tip top. Et il y a toujours eu même bien avant de très bon formats libres de droit et fonctionnant partout. L'excuse donnée par le conseil est bidon de chez bidon. Soit leur conseillers techniques sont des gros naze de chez naze, soit ils ont était gracieusement arrosé de quelques biftons. Fin perso je les crois assez idiots pour prendre le trucs "qu'on a à la maison" et donc prendre la pire des solution d'eux mêmes.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Histoire d'en rajouter une couche, vous avez lu que le premier décret d'application de la loi DADVSI vient d'être publié ?
> 
> Si vous continuez à lire des DVD avec VLC (ou mplayer ou xine ou...), vous risquez maintenant 750 d'amende. 

 

réfléchissez bien avant de voter aux prochaines éléctions (je vous avouerais que ça va être difficile vu qu'aucuns dans le tas ne semble vraiment connaitre le sujet à fond. on a toujours droit à des beaux parleurs, mais qui n'y connaisses rien en rien tout en parlant de tout. erf)

----------

## Enlight

Je n'ai vu qu'un seul des canddidats aux RMLL   :Wink: 

Je vais aps en dire plus je sens que ça va chambrer.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'information... C'est qui ?

J'aurais tendance à croire que c'est François Bayrou qui semble le seul candidat à s'être intéressé aux logiciels libres (cf. une précédente contribution).

----------

## Enlight

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'information... C'est qui ?
> 
> J'aurais tendance à croire que c'est François Bayrou qui semble le seul candidat à s'être intéressé aux logiciels libres (cf. une précédente contribution).

 

Oui. Et chances maigres ou pas...

----------

## CryoGen

/me a signé  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

/me also

Enlight: chance maigre ou pas, en effet, ça se tente malgré tout.

----------

## yoyo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Faut arrêter, ca passe dans xine, mplayer, vlc ... et donc dans tout browser avec le plugin.
> 
> Sérieux, vous voulez quoi comme format de streaming???
> 
> C'est vraiment un truc de barbus intégristes là.
> ...

 Le format n'étant pas libre, il ne viendra pas avec toutes les distribs par défaut. Cela contribuera alors à faire dire que "linux c'est nul" et que "ça ne marche jamais directement sous linux" etc.

Enfin sur la forme je suis d'accord avec toi que ce format de streaming peut être lu à peu près partout (enfin plus ou moins "proprement") mais sur le fond je trouve ça vraiment limite de "promouvoir le libre", de lancer de "l'interopérabilité" à toutes les sauces et surtout de sanctionner Microsoft pour abus de position dominante d'un côté et de renforcer cette position dominante de l'autre ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'ai signé aussi, un petit parce que ça me révolte et aussi beaucoup parce que je trouve cela inadmissible, surtout avec ce qui font subir à ce pauvre Bilou pour les amendes de monopole !!!

----------

## Temet

Le theora, c'est une vaste blague!

95% de la planète n'a jamais entendu parler de format.

Pis c'est pas les mecs qui passent les lois qui codent le site... ils n'y connaissent rien. Y a un appel d'offre, une boite privée qui s'en charge et on leur dit "on veut que les gens voient l'image en direct sur leur ordinateur". Et la boite choisit.

Sinon le "ça ne marchera jamais par défaut" ... j'ai un pote qui est venu hier chez moi avec un portable tout neuf, sous Windows bien sûr. T'as pas idée de la galère que c'est sous un Windows de lire un pauvre xvid avec des st en srt à coté (apparemment le dernier WMP merde les st avec VobSub). Bref, j'ai moins de mal sous Linux à lire un wmv  :Wink: ... surtout que Windows, j'ai un peu perdu la main en 3 ans de non utilisation non-professionnelle quand même.

Enfin, en ce qui concerne la DADVSI ... y a des élections dans 4 mois  :Wink: 

PS : ceci est écrit sans aucune animosité  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OuinPis

c'est signé aussi et dès que je vois une pétition dans le genre j'en fais profiter mon carnet d'adresse  :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

Je viens de signer la pétition

Mais je pensais à un truc, en fait nous devrions porter plainte contre l'UE pour discrimination non ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bref, j'ai moins de mal sous Linux à lire un wmv ... 

 

Et tu pense qu'à l'avenir ça sera toujours le cas ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Le theora, c'est une vaste blague!
> 
> 95% de la planète n'a jamais entendu parler de format.

 

Et alors ? C'était justement une excellente occasion de mettre la grande qualité de ce format en avant : il est ouvert. Et il n'est pas le seul (Matroska, Xvid, ...) !

Par conséquent il est facile d'intégrer légalement ces formats dans un lecteur. Utiliser un format libre, c'est assurer une liberté de choix (du lecteur et du système d'exploitation) au citoyen européen. C'est ce que le conseil européen appelle l'interopérabilité dans ses décrets et nie sur son site Web en déclarant illégal la visualisation de ses streams sur autre chose que Windows ou Mac OS...  :Mad: 

Pour ce qui est d'aider le néophite utiliser un lecteur supportant les formats libres, il me semble qu'une page donnant des liens vers ls procédures d'installation de VLC (suivant le système d'exploitation) et détaillant en quelques lignes son utilisation pour visualiser les streams du conseil européen n'est pas un travail monstre...

EDIT : En outre, le conseil européen devrait promouvor des lecteurs multimédia européens comme VLC plutôt que de se plier aveuglément au monopôle de l'américain Micro$oft. Aveuglément puisque le format choisi est fermés et donc modifiable au gré de l'humeur de M$ ("DRM pour tous !").

----------

## OuinPis

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> C'était justement une excellente occasion de mettre la grande qualité de ce format en avant : il est ouvert. Et il n'est pas le seul (Matroska, Xvid, ...) !
> 
> Par conséquent il est facile d'intégrer légalement ces formats dans un lecteur...

 

Le jour ou WMP supportera les format libre ca voudra dire qu'il se mettent a promouvoir le Libre, ce qui n'est pas près d'arriver...

----------

## Temet

Je ne veux pas être méchant, mais VOUS poussez à la discrimination!

Vous n'êtes SURTOUT pas des utilisateurs lambda, moi y compris!

Nous pouvons nous démerder, sous sommes quand même pas trop des burnes avec un pc entre les mains.

Mais nom di diou, personne n'est entouré de gens complètement paumés avec un pc??? Moi, PLEIN!

Avec leur wmv, ça permet aux gens qui ne savent pas du tout ce qu'est un codec, qui ne connaissent pas autre chose que wmp ... et qui sont surtout incapables d'installer des codecs et/ou de les configurer de matter ce genre de flux.

Ce genre des personnes est infiniment plus nombreux que nous (comprendre "libristes").

De plus, vous pouvez matter ce flux sans aucun problème ... et vous (certains) râlez pour un truc que quasiment personne ne regarde.

J'étais un des premiers signataires de la pétition contre la DADVSI (numéro 4000 et des poussières), je veux avoir le droit de lire légalement des DVDs sur mon PC, je voudrais qu'à l'école on trouve autant de Linux et Macs (même si je n'aime pas Mac) que de Windows ... mais je vais pas emmerder 95% des gens pour un truc que je peux lire sans problème, sauf que sapusaipalibre.

Demander du theora au lieu du wmv, c'est de l'égoïsme, ni plus ni moins. Si le xvid se faisait en streaming, je ne dis pas, c'est un format libre bien répandu... mais là non.

Et pourtant je suis le premier à clamer auprès de mes potes "le mp3 c'est de la merde, l'ogg c'est mieux" ... "Le jpeg c'est trop sale, le PNG c'est beaucoup plus beau".

PS : si je me fais bannir, je vous aimais bien quand même   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je ne veux pas être méchant, mais VOUS poussez à la discrimination!
> 
> (...)
> 
> Avec leur wmv, ça permet aux gens qui ne savent pas du tout ce qu'est un codec, qui ne connaissent pas autre chose que wmp ... et qui sont surtout incapables d'installer des codecs et/ou de les configurer de matter ce genre de flux.

 

Sauf qu'en choisissant WMV, ils se voient contraint de dire : "Illégal sur autre chose que Windows et Mac". Ça c'est ce que j'appelle de la discrimination.

En choisissant Theora et en expliquant (screenshots à l'appui) sur une page Web comment installer et utiliser le lecteur européen VLC (dans ce cas précis), c'est permettre à tous ceux qui ont un ordinateur (qu'il soit sous GNU/Linux, Microsoft Windows, Mac OS X, BeOS, BSD, Windows CE ou Solaris) de s'informer de la vie politique européenne. Les codecs Theora sont de base dans VLC.

Quel côté fait de la discrimination ?

----------

## yoyo

Temet, le problème n'est pas tant d'utiliser le format wmv mais plus sur la façon de justfier son choix et surtout la façon d'écarter une frange de la population de la façon suivante :  *Quote:*   

> Nous ne pouvons légalement pas supporter Linux.

 de la part d'une institution européenne s'il te plait !

En gros, si on utilise Linux et qu'on veut suivre les streams du parlement et bien on peut être hors-la-loi ! Tu te rends compte de la portée de cette phrase ? Déjà que pour les utilisateurs lambda, "linux c'est pour les hackers et les pirates", ça va donner du grain à moudre si c'est une institution comme le parlement européen qui prône cela ...

Personnellement, j'ai réussi à faire passer une partie de ma famille sous linux dont mon grand-père de plus de 80 ans qui n'a jamais touché d'ordi de sa vie. Plus "lambda", on ne peut pas. Imagine ensuite que d'autres sites suivent le mouvement et ne propose que du wmv, je me vois mal lui expliquer ... et encore moins lui dire d'acheter une version d'XP à 150 ...   :Confused: 

Amha il serait plus simple d'utiliser un format ouvert fonctionnant sur tous les OS avec un lien qui installerait automatiquement le soft kivabien (ou même un vlc "portable" qui n'a même pas besoin d'être installé) pour pouvoir le lire; tu sais aussi bien que moi que ce genre d'utilisateur lambda n'a qu'un user, le root, la plupart du temps sans mot de passe et qu'ils installent tout et n'importe quoi pour peu qu'il suffise de cliquer sur "accepter || suivant" ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Mouarf, j'ai tout un forum contre moi ... pas la peine que j'use mon clavier  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## E11

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Je ne veux pas être méchant, mais VOUS poussez à la discrimination!
> 
> (...)
> 
> Avec leur wmv, ça permet aux gens qui ne savent pas du tout ce qu'est un codec, qui ne connaissent pas autre chose que wmp ... et qui sont surtout incapables d'installer des codecs et/ou de les configurer de matter ce genre de flux. 
> ...

 

+1 !

Je comprends en partie ton expliquation Temet, mais en aucun cas je ne peux la soutenir...

Car en plus des points donné par magic_banana, il faut savoir qu'il est censé ne plus avoir de lecteur multimédia installer sur les windows de base en europe. Il faut donc de toute façon aller en installer un. => Pourquoi serait-ce plus compliqué d'installer vlc, winamp,... plutôt que wmp ?

Sans compter que internet explorer à un beaucoup plus de fonctionnalité par rapport à firefox, opera,... => c'est tout à fait anticoncurrentielle et il y a là une discrimination monstre ! (*)

Et j'en passe et des meilleurs...

(*) voir l'actualité de pcinpact

----------

## OuinPis

Je te comprends Temet, moi aussi je suis entouré de gens qui sont totalement perdu dès que leurs machines tombent en panne ou bug. Mais le problème va plus loin que la facilité d'installation et d'utilisation de l'OS.

Certaines compagnies font TOUT ce quelles peuvent pour bloquer le développement du Logiciel Libre et de Linux, tout ça pour ne pas perdre des parts de marché. Alors que le simple mot Linux fait frémir bon nombres dutilisateurs Windows, si nous utilisateur de Linux ne leur montrons pas quil existe autre chose que le coté obscure, qui le ferra ???

Par contre pour ce qui est de Windows Media player, si il est interdit par défaut sur Windows en Europe je ne comprends pas quil y soit encore dans les dernières versions dXP que jais acheté et installé chez mes clients.

D'un certain coté je me dis qu'a force de bloquer et d'enfermer les gens dans leur DRM de m*** ça aura l'effet inverse que celui désiré, mais d'un autre coté je n'ai pas non plus envie qu'un jour le simple fait d'installer Linux sur ma machine me mette dans l'illégalité et pourtant c'est ce vers quoi nous dirigent nos politiciens en nous faisant croire que c'est pour notre bien et en faisant passer des lois comme la DADVSI. Je nai pas envie dêtre considéré comme un pirate ou un terroriste parce que jutilise Linux.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

/nrv

En 1992, j'ai voté OUI à Maastricht, en 2005 NON au TCE. Pourquoi ?

Parce que les résultats au final ressemble plus à une régression qu'à une progression.

Ce que je lis là, çà me fait bondir: il est donc de plus en plus urgent de mettre un frein à tout çà.

A la belle communauté européénne de liberté que voila.

Et puis, j'ai comme l'impression que les pétitions çà sert pas à grand chose, même si je signe à tour de bras tout ce que vous voudrez.

Depuis quand des multinationales se permettent-elles d'inspirer directement les lois ?

/nrv

Ah pis Zut alors, je n'ai pas envie de retourner dans le "monde merveilleux de M$", j'en ai déjà assez au boulot 

où je me bats pour faire rentre du logiciel "libre"...

----------

## TTK

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai réussi à faire passer une partie de ma famille sous linux dont mon grand-père de plus de 80 ans qui n'a jamais touché d'ordi de sa vie. 

 

Et il a mis quoi comme CFLAGS ton grand père ?

Désolé, je   :Arrow: 

----------

## nemo13

signé avec le n°8826 et des fotes d'orthographe   :Embarassed: 

Euh nous ne sommes pas nombreux.  :Confused:  (pour le moment ???)

----------

## titoucha

Le conseil avec un comportement comme ça m'interpelle, la somme versée par M$ c'est une amende ou un pot de vin   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> Par contre pour ce qui est de Windows Media player, si il est interdit par défaut sur Windows en Europe je ne comprends pas quil y soit encore dans les dernières versions dXP que jais acheté et installé chez mes clients.

 Non, WMP n'est pas interdit en Europe, microsoft a juste été contraint (entre autres choses) de fournir une version de windows XP sans le WMP (qui sera installé dès le premier "windows update"), ce que la firme de Redmond a fait. Mais comme la politique de tarif n'avait pas été fixée et que la version avec WMP n'a pas été interdite, le prix de XP avec et sans WMP est identique. Et qui veux pour le même prix d'une version moins "complète" ??

@Temet et aux autres : le débat de fond n'est pas, pour moi, l'utilisation du format wmv pour le streaming mais plus le fait d'écarter volontairement et avec un argument de "légalité" l'ensemble des utilisateurs de GNU/Linux. Ils auraient utilisé le format RealMovie que cela ne m'aurait pas dérangé outre mesure; au moins realnetworks fait l'effort de supporter l'ensemble des OS et rien que cela aurait du influencer leur choix.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Jacqueline

J'ai signé la pétition pour ces mêmes raisons..  peu importe  le sujet considéré, et la gêne que cela peut nous occasionner, mais  c'est plus contre cette volonté persistante d'écarter linux et le libre à chaque occasion qui se présente, et l'incohérence des positions de l' Europe vis à vis des US qui m'a fait bondir... et ça dépasse largement le cadre  d'une appli informatique... 

 Pour Noël  MS a du leur donner des "papillotes"..

----------

## _Seth_

Je comprends bien l'avis de Temet mais effectivement les termes et la validité de l'énoncé sont très critiquables. Ça renforce dans l'idée que le législateur est souvent bien mal informé de la réalité du terrain (informatique en tout cas).

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> (...) et l'incohérence des positions de l' Europe vis à vis des US qui m'a fait bondir... et ça dépasse largement le cadre  d'une appli informatique... 
> 
> 

 

Soyons précis, ne confondons pas l'Europe, qui peut-être considéré comme un "continent" et Union Europèenne qui n'est qu'un élément de la "nouvelle" gouvernance mondiale (comme la ZLEA ou le Mercosul). A ce titre, ses "positions" ne sont pas incohérente vis à vis des US.

Et çà, effectivement çà dépasse largement le cadre d'une appli informatique, tout à fait d'accord.

/me 

signure no *9466*

----------

## Temet

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Temet, le problème n'est pas tant d'utiliser le format wmv mais plus sur la façon de justfier son choix et surtout la façon d'écarter une frange de la population de la façon suivante :  *Quote:*   Nous ne pouvons légalement pas supporter Linux. de la part d'une institution européenne s'il te plait !

 

Bah ils ont dû vous entendre, ils ont modifié la FAQ. Maintenant, Linux n'existe plus tout...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Temet, le problème n'est pas tant d'utiliser le format wmv mais plus sur la façon de justfier son choix et surtout la façon d'écarter une frange de la population de la façon suivante :  *Quote:*   Nous ne pouvons légalement pas supporter Linux. de la part d'une institution européenne s'il te plait ! 
> 
> Bah ils ont dû vous entendre, ils ont modifié la FAQ. Maintenant, Linux n'existe plus tout...

 

encore plus fourbe!   :Shocked: 

----------

## razer

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Pour l'histoire des win32codecs, il me semble que c'est tout simplement illégal au regard de la GPL puisqu'il s'agit d'utiliser du code non libre dans un programme GPL, la même chose pour les drivers proprio et co. pour le kernel linux
> 
> EDIT : a voté !

 

Je pense que ces programmes sont généralement en LGPL, qui elle autorise le "mixage" des licences (sauf ma gouverne c'est le principe adoptée pour les librairies GNU : ainsi GoogleEarth peut compiler sur GCC et utiliser QT)

Je crois surtout qu'il y a toujours en Europe un "flou" juridique sur des programmes "brevetés", ou tout du moins soumis à des droits d'auteur 

-> et comme pas mal de pays - comme le notre - font en ce moment des lois débiles parce que l'Europe l'a demandé, ben ils préfèrent ne pas prendre trop de risques avec GNU/Linux  :Sad: 

Ils ont pas envi d'être déclaré hors-la-loi par la loi française ou allemande dans 3 mois...

----------

## Magic Banana

Quelle confusion ! Les brevets et les copyright sont deux choses bien distinctes. Les brevets logiciels ne devrait pas exister (et sont encore interdits en Europe) alors que les copyrights nous permettent par un habile retournement d'utilisation (le copyleft) de défendre au mieux la liberté des logiciels : GPL est une license et concerne les copyrights.

Histoire de nous embrouiller, le grandes sociétés de ce monde parle de "propriété intellectuelle" qui est un mot vide de sens car regroupant copyrights, brevets et marques qui sont trois problèmes tout à fait dissociés et sur lesquels il est impossible d'établir des principes communs.

Je vous invite à les meilleures articles sur le sujet qui sont ceux de RMS (beaucoup ont une traduction française) : http://www.gnu.org/philosophy (faites ar exemple une recherche "Intellectual property" ou "patent").

----------

## Mickael

O__o p'tain t'es juriste Banane?

----------

## Magic Banana

Seulement un citoyen qui s'intéressent à la partie poilitique de son domaine d'activité (l'informatique).

----------

## nico_calais

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Le theora, c'est une vaste blague!
> 
> 95% de la planète n'a jamais entendu parler de format.
> 
> Pis c'est pas les mecs qui passent les lois qui codent le site... ils n'y connaissent rien. Y a un appel d'offre, une boite privée qui s'en charge et on leur dit "on veut que les gens voient l'image en direct sur leur ordinateur". Et la boite choisit.
> ...

 

La personne qui a etabli l'appel d'offres pouvait très bien preciser quelle solution l'interessait comme une solution multiplatforme côté utilisateur. Je dirai que ça leur a même pas efleuré l'esprit. Généralement, ces personnes se disent "directeur informatique" mais connaissent que dalle à l'informatique. C'est pas eux qui mettent la main dans la cambouie quand un serveur tombe...

Moi perso, ça ne m'etonne pas. C'est partout pareil dans le public.

a voté.

----------

## loopx

VOTED !

Juste comme ca : 

On vois bien que l'on vis toujours dans un monde ou les cons regnent sur le troupeau de moutons...

Les cons ne se sont peut etre pas appercu qu'on étaient pas des loups mais des chients de berger qui pourraient aider les moutons à trouver leur chemin (pour par dire aider les cons à pas faire plus de conneries ...)

EDIT: en plus ce genre de con, il bouffe du caviard, qu'est ce qu'ils foutent avec des moutons ?

----------

